# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الأجنبية الجنائية  Foreign Criminal Laws >  قانون أخلاقيات الشرطة الوطنية الفرنسية

## عاصم

قانون أخلاقيات الشرطة الوطنية الفرنسية:
المرسوم رقم 86/592 الصادر بتاريخ 18 مارس عام 1986 والخاص بقانون الأخلاقيات الشرطية في فرنسا. بناء على تقرير وزير الداخلية وبالنظر إلى القانون رقم 66/492 تاريخ 9 يوليو عام 1966 والخاص بتنظيم الشرطة الوطنية، وبالنظر للقانون رقم 83/634 تاريخ 13 يوليو عام 1983 والخاص بحقوق وواجبات الموظفين، وبالنظر للقانون رقم 85/835 تاريخ 7 أغسطس عام 1985 والخاص بتطوير الشرطة الوطنية. 
قرر مجلس الوزراء ما يلي: 
التمهيد: 
المادة (1): 
تسعى الشرطة الوطنية على كامل الأراضي الفرنسية إلى ضمان الحريات وحماية مؤسسات الجمهورية وحفظ السلام والأمن العام وكذلك حماية الأشخاص والممتلكات. 
ـ المادة (2): 
تعمل الشرطة الوطنية على تأدية مهامها وهي تراعي حقوق الإنسان والمواطن والدستور والأعراف الدولية والقوانين.
ـ المادة (3): 
ترحب الشرطة الوطنية بكل مواطن تتوافر لديه الشروط التي حددتها القوانين والأنظمة. 
ـ المادة (4): 
تم تنظيم الشرطة الوطنية تنظيماً تسلسلياً عملاً بالأنظمة التي أقرها قانون المحاكمات الجزائية فيما يخص واجبات الشرطة القضائية، حيث تم وضع الشرطة الوطنية تحت سلطة وزير الداخلية. 
ـ المادة (5): 
يطبق القانون الحالي الخاص بالأخلاقيات على موظفي الشرطة الوطنية وكذلك الأشخاص الذين يطلب منهم المشاركة بمهامها. 
ـ المادة (6): 
إن أي تقصير في الواجبات المحددة بالقانون الحالي يعرض المسؤول عنه لعقوبة انضباطية مع الإبقاء، عند الضرورة، على العقوبات المنصوص عنها في قانون العقوبات.


الباب الأول 
الواجبات العامة لموظفي الشرطة الوطنية
ـ المادة (7): 
يتصف موظف الشرطة الوطنية بالولاء تجاه المؤسسات الجمهورية، كما أنه مستقيم وعادل ولا يتنازل عن كرامته في أي ظرف من الظروف، ويتصرف مع الجمهور بطريقة مثالية. 
ويكن احتراماً مطلقاً للأشخاص أياً كانت جنسياتهم أو أصولهم أو ظروفهم الاجتماعية أو معتقداتهم السياسية أو الدينية أو الفلسفية. 
ويرجع الولاء إلى عهد قديم جداً، حيث كان يتجسد في السابق بأداء القسم وعلى سبيل المثال، كان يفرض المرسوم الصادر في الأول من مارس عام 1954 على رجال الدرك، قبل الانخراط في الوظيفة، أن يؤدوا يمين الطاعة للدستور والولاء للإمبراطور. 
ـ المادة (8): 
يتعين على موظف الشرطة الوطنية حتى عندما يكون خارج أوقات الخدمة التدخل من تلقاء نفسه لتقديم المعونة لأي شخص يتعرض للخطر، وذلك لدرء أو منع أي عمل قد يحدث خللاً في النظام العام، ولحماية الفرد وسط الجماعة من التعدي على شخصه وممتلكاته. 
وقد تم التأكيد عدة مرات على واجب تقديم المساعدة للأشخاص الذين تتعرض حياتهم للخطر، ونلاحظ ذلك في المادة (63) من قانون العقوبات وفي القوانين المتتالية للدرك (المادة 32 من قانون عام 1923، والمادة 13 من المرسوم الصادر في 25 مايو عام 1955، والمادة 11 من المرسوم الصادر في 24 يناير عام 1968) وإن دل ذلك على شيء فهو يدل على أهمية هذا الواجب. 
ـ المادة (9): 
حينما يجيز القانون استخدام القوة، وتحديداً، استخدام السلاح، فإنه ليس بوسع موظف الشرطة اللجوء لها إلا عند الضرورة القصوى، وبطريقة تناسب الغاية المقصودة. 
ثمة قضية مأساوية يتعين الإشارة إليها هنا كانت قد أفضت لنزاعات بالغة الحساسية وتأويلات مطولة وهي حول رجل شرطة يدعى (ماركيه) كان استخدم سلاحه وقتل رجلاً تهجم عليه في فناء مفرزة الأمن المدني في قصر الفيرساي وقد وقعت الحادثة في 29 نوفمبر عام 1972.


ـ المادة (10): 
إن أي شخص يقبض عليه، يصبح تحت مسؤولية وحماية الشرطة، ويتعين ألا يتعرض لأي شكل من أشكال العنف أو المعاملة غير الإنسانية أو المهينة من قبل موظفي الشرطة أو أي طرف آخر. 
ويخضع موظف الشرطة الذي سيكون شاهداً على تصرفات تحظرها هذه المادة للمسؤولية الانضباطية إذا لم يفعل شيئاً لمنعها أو أهمل إطلاع السلطة المختصة عليها. 
ويتعين على موظف الشرطة الذي يقوم بحراسة شخص ما تستدعي حالته عناية خاصة، أن يستدعي فريقاً طبياً، وعند الضرورة، يتعين عليه اتخاذ تدابير أخرى لحماية حياة وصحة هذا الشخص. 
تتعلق هذه المادة بسلوك موظفي الشرطة تجاه الأشخاص الموقوفين ونلحظ فيها نصوص المادة (186) من قانون العقوبات، وكذلك أنظمة مماثلة في قوانين جهاز الدرك. 
أما بالنسبة لعبارة "التصرفات غير الإنسانية أو المهينة" والنص المتعلق بالعناية الطبية فقد اقتبسا من قرار المجلس الأوروبي رقم (690). 
ـ المادة (11): 
يمكن لموظفي الشرطة التحدث بحرية ضمن حدود تراعي الواجب التحفظي الذي يلتزمون به، والقواعد المتعلقة بالفطنة والسرية المهنية. 
ترتبط هذه المادة بثلاثة مفاهيم مختلفة: هي واجب التحفظ والسرية المهنية والرصانة المهنية. وهنا يفضل تفسير كل من هذه المفاهيم بشكل منفصل.

1 ـ واجب التحفظ: 
خلافاً لواجبي السرية المهنية الذين تقررا ضمن مجموعة الأنظمة المتلاحقة، وفي النهاية، ضمن نص المادة (26) من قانون عام 1983، لا نجد في هذه الأنظمة نصوصاً خاصة بواجب التحفظ لتكون مرجعاً في أحكام القضاء. 
مع ذلك، تجدر الإشارة إلى المادة (10) من المرسوم الصادر في 22 ديسمبر عام 1958 والذي يحظر على القضاة إصدار أي حكم يبدو ذا طابع سياسي ويتعارض مع التحفظ الذي تفرضه عليهم المهمة الملقاة عليهم. وفي الحقيقة، إن ذلك يتعلق بواجب يصعب تحديده ويتعين النظر فيه في كل حالة على حدة. 
2 ـ السرية المهنية ـ والرصانة المهنية: 
إن المادة (378) من قانون العقوبات والتي تقتص من الأطباء وكل شخص آخر مؤتمن على الأسرار التي يعهد بها له ويفشيها، هي بالتأكيد ذات قيمة، وتشير القوانين المختلفة الخاصة بالموظفين إلى هذا الواجب. 
وتطبق هذه النصوص بشكل خاص، على موظفي الشرطة، وسوف نجد منها مثالاً بالغ الأهمية في قرار المحكمة القضائية العليا، ومن ثم في إطار قضية (ديروليد) والمتعلقة بالمفوض هينيون. 
بول ديروليد، نائب، مثل في عام 1979 أمام مجلس الشيوخ الذي شكل في المحكمة القضائية العليا، وذلك للبت في قضية الاعتداء على الأمن الداخلي للدولة، وقد حكم عليه آنذاك بالإبعاد لمدة عشرة أعوام. وفي هذه القضية استدعى الدفاع مفوض الشرطة هينيون، للكشف عن مصدر بعض المعلومات التي أدلى بها للقضاء، فما كان منه إلا أن رفض الإجابة متذرعاً بالسرية المهنية، وقد بررت له المحكمة العليا رفضه، معتبرة أنها نفسها ليس لديها الصلاحية التي تخولها انتزاع هذا السر منه. 
أما واجب الرصانة المهنية فيبدو أكثر أهمية بل وأكثر التباساً أيضاً طالما لوحظ أنه لايشكل عائقاً أمام تطبيق القوانين الصادرة في 6 يناير و17 يوليو عام 1978، و11 يوليو عام 1979، والخاصة بالاطلاع على الوثائق الإدارية والبطاقات المخزنة في أنظمة الحاسوب الآلي.

ـ المادة (12): 
يعمل وزير الداخلية على حماية موظفي الشرطة الوطنية من التهديدات أو أعمال العنف أو وسائل الإكراه أو الإهانة أو التشنيع أو التحقير والتي قد يتعرضون لها خلال ممارستهم لأعمالهم بالمصادفة.



الباب الثاني 
حقوق وواجبات موظفي الشرطة والسلطات القيادية
ـ المادة (13): 
تمارس السلطة التي تمنح رتبة معينة واجبات قيادية. وحيث تتخذ القرارات وتعمل على تطبيقها بعد أن تترجمها لجملة أوامر يتعين أن تكون دقيقة ومدعمة بالتوضيحات الضرورية التي تضمن تنفيذها تنفيذاً حسناً. 
ـ المادة (14): 
إن السلطة القيادية مسؤولة عن الأوامر الصادرة عنها، وعن تنفيذها وما قد ينجم عنها، وعندما تكلف أحد مرؤوسيها بالتصرف باسمها فإن مسؤوليتها تبقى كاملة وتتسع لتشمل الأعمال التي يقوم بها المرؤوس دورياً، في إطار مهامه والأوامر التي تلقاها. 
يتعين على موظف الشرطة الإخلاص في تنفيذ الأوامر الصادرة عن السلطة القيادية، وهو مسؤول عن تنفيذها أو عواقب عدم تنفيذها. 
تصدر السلطة القيادية أوامرها عن طريق التسلسل، وإذا لم تسمح ضرورات الموقف بنهج هذه الطريقة، يتم إيصالها عبر رتب وسيطة دون تأخير. 
ـ المادة (16): 
باستثناء حالات الاستدعاء الرسمي يحظر إصدار أي أمر لموظف الشرطة لا يمت بصلة للتوكيل الوظيفي للجهة الصادر عنها، ما لم يكن ذلك مرتبطاً بتطبيق القواعد الانضباطية العامة. 
المادة (17): 
يلتزم المرؤوس بإطاعة تعليمات السلطة، ما عدا الحالات التي يكون فيها الأمر الصادر له غير شرعي ويسيء للمصلحة العامة إساءة بالغة. وإذا ما أيقن المرؤوس أنه يواجه أمراً ما، فيتعين عليه في هذه الحالة، إخبار السلطة التي أصدرته باعتراضه مع الإشارة، صراحة، إلى الصفة غير الشرعية التي ينسبها للأمر الصادر له والمتنازع فيه. 
وإذا بقي الأمر الذي تلقاه قائماً، وإذا بقي المرؤوس على اعتراضه رغم التوضيحات أو التأويلات التي قدمت حوله، فإن مرجعه هنا السلطة العليا الأولى التي يمكنه الاتصال بها. إذ يجب أخذ العلم باعتراضه. كما أن كل امتناع عن تنفيذ أمر ما قد لا يتفق مع الشروط المذكورة آنفاً، يضع الشخص الممتنع تحت المسؤولية. 
ـ المادة (18): 
يتعين على كل موظف شرطة أن يقدم تقريراً لرئيسه حول تنفيذ المهمات الموكلة إليه أو إذا دعت الضرورة، حول الأسباب التي حالت دون تنفيذها.
يمكننا إدراج الباب الثاني لقانون الأخلاقيات الشرطية من المادة 13 حتى المادة 18 تحت عنوانين: 
ـ ممارسة السلطة حسب التسلسل. 
ـ الحالة الخاصة للأمر غير المشروع وذي الطابع الذي يعرض المصلحة العامة للخطر. 
1ً ـ ممارسة السلطة حسب التسلسل: 
تكرر المواد من 13 إلى 16 نصوص القوانين السابقة لعامي 1946 و 1959 والخاصة بمسؤولية الرؤساء والمرؤوسين المكلفين بتنفيذها. مع ذلك، استلهمت هذه المواد بشكل واضح من المادتين 21 و22 لمرسوم الأول من أكتوبر عام 1966 والذي يتعلق بقانون الانضباط العام في الجيوش. 
2ً ـ مخالفة الأمر الذي يبدو غير مشروع وذا طابع يعرض للخطر إحدى المصالح العامة. 
وهذه المسألة على درجة عالية من الأهمية بالنسبة لمجموع الموظفين وأفراد القطاع العام، وكذلك بالنسبة لمجموع موظفي الشرطة. وسوف نتخذ كمرجع حول هذا الموضوع، دراسة مستفيضة لبرنار شيريني، الأستاذ في كلية حقوق بواتييه (مجلة القانون العام ـ السنة 1975، الصفحات 867 والتي تليها). 
إن أول قرار أصدره مجلس الدولة لعلاج هذه المسألة هو قرار (لانيور) الصادر في 10 ديسمبر عام 1944، و (لانيور) هذا عضو في مجلس بلدي عزل من وظيفته لارتكابه مخالفات تناقض تماماً تعليمات عمدة البلدة. وقد اعتبر المجلس الأعلى أن المعني كان يقر بمسؤوليته عن تصرفاته، مما جعله يصادق على عزله. وفي هذه الحالة اعتبر مفوض الحكومة أن "رفض الانقياد واجب". 
ثمة حكمان صدرا أيضاً في الإطار نفسه حول اثنين من موظفي الشرطة. 
ويتعلق أحدهما بقضية طريفة هي قضية (بوزيلغ) المفوض الذي شوهد وهو يسلم ختماً يحمل حجراً كريماً، وفي ظروف غامضة، اختفى الحجر ـ واتفق (بوزيلغ)، حسب أقواله، مع رأي رئيسه الأعلى حول إصلاح الختم وتركيب حجر عادي له. اكتشفت عملية الإبدال وفصل هذا الموظف من وظيفته. 
وقد صادق مجلس الدولة على هذا القرار معتبراً أنه حتى لو أثبت أن الوقائع المنسوبة لمقدم الالتماس كانت تنفيذاً لأوامر رئيسه الأعلى، فإن هذه الأفعال تعطي طابعاً غير مشروع وتعرض المصلحة العامة للخطر. 
كذلك وبناءً على حكم (ليمونييه) الذي أشارت إليه مجلة "وقائع قانونية" في 4 يناير عام 1964، صادق مجلس الدولة على عزل موظفين شرطيين كانا رفضا تنفيذ أمر الانتقال إلى الجزائر، معتبراً أنه مع افتراض أن الأمر الذي أعطي لمن طالبوا بزيادة مخصصات الجزائر كان غير مشروع، فإن أمراً كهذا لم يكن ذا طابع يعرض المصلحة العامة للخطر الشديد. 
وهذا الاجتهاد في الحكم يعمل به حالياً وفقاً للمادة (28) من القانون الصادر في 13 يوليو عام 1983، والمادة (17) من قانون الأخلاقيات.
والإجراء الذي يجب على موظف الشرطة أن يتخذه عندما يتلقى أمراً ما، وفقاً لتعريف هذه المادة نفسها مستمد من الإجراء الذي حددته المادة 22 من المرسوم الصادر في أكتوبر عام 1966 والذي ينص على قانون الانضباط العام في الجيوش. 
في 25 و26 مايو عام 1989، عقدت ندوة في المجلس التأسيسي حول "إعلان حقوق الإنسان والمواطن والقضاء". وأشار السيد (بادنتير) رئيس المجلس التأسيسي في كلمة الافتتاح إلى أن "إعلان حقوق الإنسان هو رسالة موجهة من قبل أناس أحرار ليس فحسب على نطاق البشرية في عصرها، وإنما أشمل من ذلك، إنه رسالة إلى كل البلدان وفي كل العصور. ويجدر بنا جميعاً الحرص على أن تزدهر في عصرنا، هذه المبادئ التي وضعت منذ مائتي عام ازدهاراً غير محدود. وهذا هو الهدف الذي نسعى لتحقيقه في حقل عملنا الأمني.

خصوصية العمل الشرطي
إن الحديث عن أخلاقيات ممارسة العمل الشرطي يستدعى منا الإشارة إلى خصوصية العمل الشرطي، فالشرطة كأداة وتنظيم عمل هي أشبه بالمدرسة والتي لا تقارن بها عادة، ومن نموذج الجيش الذي نميل غالباً إلى مقارنتها به. فالحديث عن أخلاقيات العمل الشرطي يتطلب أيضاً الإشارة إلى بعد الثقافة المهنية لرجل الشرطة، والصفات المفترض وجودها لدى رجال الشرطة تحدد فعلاً المجال المشترك أو البرهان المشترك الذي يتعلق بتنوع وتمايز المجموعة الشرطية، وانطلاقاً من هذا الرأي يبرز بعدان مهمان وهما:
العلاقة بالقانون في مستويين متعارضين أي القانون كواجب وإطار مفروض والقانون كقيمة، والتساؤل عما إذا كان القانون يحد من الفاعلية ودور الفاعلية في حماية القانون! وعلاقة ذلك كله بالتدقيق المهنى لرجال الشرطة.

أبعاد التأهيل الشرطي
إن التكوين المهني لرجال الشرطة التقليدي كان يسير وفق نماذج موحدة في مختلف الاقاليم والمقاطعات الفرنسية، وقد اتضح مؤخراً استناداً الى الدراسات والأبحاث، وقد تم طرح برامج جديدة لأول مرة منذ عشر سنوات بناء على التجربة السابقة أن التكوين الأساسي للشرطة غير كاف وأنه قد آن الأوان لإيجاد حد أدنى من وسائل التكوين المستمر بأساليب جديدة، وقد أجريت إصلاحات مفيدة في هذا المجال حيث زادت فترة تكوين الحراس من خمسة شهور إلى عام وأصبحت حصة كل شرطي سنوياً من التكوين المستمر أربعين ساعة بعد أن كانت عدة ساعات. 
كما تزودت الشرطة الوطنية بأدوات تربوية فعالة مثل معهد التكوين الوطني (كلير مون فران) والمركز الوطني للدراسات والتكوين (جيف سيرايفيت)...الخ 
وقد تم هذا الإصلاح التأهيلي ـ وهذا أمر نادر في الإدارة الفرنسية ـ مع الحرص على تأسيسه على قاعدة علمية عميقة، وإدراجه في عدة برامج سنوية مع تقييم نتائجه بصورة دورية. وهكذا تمت وبشكل دقيق مراجعة "ميثاق التكوين" المعد عام 1982 والذي مكن من إصلاح وتوضيح الأهداف والوسائل في إطار عقد تكوين سنوي متعدد تم تحديده سنة 1989 للسنوات الخمس التالية ولا يزال تطبيقه جارياً. 
وبناء على التجربة السابقة نلاحظ أن كل ما كان يتعلق، في ما يخص سياسة التدريب والتأهيل، بالبنى التأهيلية نفسها وبشكل مباشر، وقد تم إنجازه في صورة تحسين لعملية الانتقاء ورفع مستوى المكتتبين، وإعادة النظر في وسائل التأهيل السابقة وبناء أداة دائمة للتكوين. وباختصار فإن الشرطة الوطنية تمكنت من تأسيس بنية تربوية هي بدون شك من أكمل البنى في الإدارة الفرنسية ومن أكثرها تطوراً. 
وبعبارة أخرى يبدو لي أن التأهيل قد صحب وخدم "التمهين" الشرطي لأنه أدى إلى دعم وتعزيز الهوية المهنية وإن لم يتمكن بعد من فرض نفسه كمورد عملي جماعي. ويمكن أن نقول إن التكوين قد تم استيعابه وتقبله من قبل أفراد الشرطة كعنصر لرفع المستوى الفردي والجماعي أكثر من كونه وسيلة لتغيير الممارسات الشرطية. 
وقد اهتمت الورشة الثانية المفتوحة عام 1985 في إطار خطة التطوير الخمسية للشرطة الوطنية، اهتمت أساساً كما يشير إليه اسمها وبتطوير تجهيزات الشرطة الوطنية. واستهدفت هذه العملية، عن طريق زيادة الاستثمارات، رفع مستوى هذه التجهيزات سواء منها ما تعلق بالتجهيزات العقارية أو ما تعلق بالتجهيزات الأكثر عملية مثل الأسلحة والسيارت والمعلوماتية أو الشرطة العلمية والفنية. 
وتبنت هذه الخطة بشكل مواز الإجراءات الأولى لنزع المركزية والتي، من حيث هي أسلوب فني إداري، ذات مغزى مهم، تسمح للمصالح الإقليمية بحد أدنى من الاستقلال المالي وتعطيها القدرة على أن تحدد هي بنفسها جزئياً، أولوياتها وبالتالي المقدرة على التكيف مع حاجيات محلية قد لا تكون متماثلة في "دونكرك" و"نيس" أو في "نيي سيرين" و ـ "فول آن ـ فيلين". 
وقد تم تنفيذ هذه الخطة في شطرها المالي. ولا يزال تطوير وتسهيل تقنيات التسيير جارياً. ولاشك أن خطة التطوير كانت تعتني أساساً بوسائل الشرطة الوطنية وحدها. وقد تم تعزيز هذه الخطة بقانون توجيهي حول الأمن الداخلي، من شأنه دون ريب، أن يساعد على استمرار المجهود المالي وأن يمكن خصوصاً من تنظيم مجموع القوات التي تساهم في الأمن الخاص: الشرطة والدرك الوطنيان، وكذلك الأمن العام، الجمرك، الشرطة البلدية قطاع الأمن الخاص، الخ. 
ويتعلق الأمر بإعادة تحديد أوضح للأقاليم والأولويات الخاصة بكل قوة، وطرق التعاون والتنسيق بينها، وإعادة تأطير ما يحتاج إلى ذلك، وتحديد المهام وذلك في اتجاهين يتعلقان بالأمن الداخلي وبمستقبل أوروبا الموحدة.
ولم يظهر هذا القانون إلى الواقع لأسباب بعضها موضوعي وبعضها يتعلق بعوامل خاصة ببعض الوزارات وعدم وجود إرادة سياسة قوية. وهذا يعكس من الناحية السوسيولوجية، فقراً تقليدياً في الحوار العام في فرنسا حول القضايا الشرطية. وينشط هذا الحوار جداً عندما تبرز الأحداث إحدى ظواهر عدم الأمن. وينحسر ويضعف كلما اقترب من المعايير والظروف الأمنية، بما فيها الشرطية. 
وإذا كان التطوير باتجاه تحديث التجهيزات والوسائل قد نجح، فإن التطوير باتجاه إعادة تحديد مجموع العوامل والأدوات والأولويات الأمنية لا تزال بحاجة إلى الإنجاز. ولهذا السبب ما انفكت تظهر بشكل متقطع بعض مظاهر عدم الصبر والإلحاح من بعض القطاعات، مثل المحاولة الفاشلة لمنح الجمرك صلاحيات ضباط الشرطة القضائية، وتنظيم حقوق الشرطة البلدية، أو المسؤوليات الخاصة لمختلف الإدارات تجاه مختلف أشكال الجرائم والجنح. وفي هذا الإطار لا تزال "الحرب الشرطية" حية. 
ومن تجربة الإصلاح في الثمانينات، بدأ كأن سؤالاً مطروحاً ألا وهو: نعم للتطوير ولكن لأجل ماذا؟. 
واتضح أن مختلف الأقسام الشرطية قد عملت على تطوير نفسها بمناهج تتناسب وطبيعة عملها ولكنها كلها أجمعت وبشكل مثير على ثلاثة مواضيعك التوحيد، الأقلمة والشفافية. 
التوحيد: 
مرت الشرطة الفرنسية بمراحل متنوعة متعددة أدت إلى تجزؤها مما يستدعي على الأقل جهداً للتبسيط والتوحيد. وهذا الأمر له علاقة بالمستخدمين وهو موضوع مشروع إصلاح الأركان والوظائف والبنى التي تحدثنا عنها سابقاً. 
ويجري الآن بحث إصلاح الأركان والوظائف على مستوى الإدارة وبين هذه والنقابات الشرطية. 
ويتعلق الأمر أساساً في المرحلة الأولى بإعادة تأطير الأركان الخمسة الحالية في ثلاثة مستويات وتكييف الاكتتاب والتكوين الأساسي وحركية المستخدمين تبعاً لذلك. وهذه المستويات الثلاثة تحدد وتسمى: مستوى الاتصال والتطبيق (حتى لا نقول مستوى التنفيذ)، ومستوى (أوسط) التأطير والقيادة وأخيراً مستوى التصور والإدارة والإنعاش ومن الأفضل أن يلزم كل المستخدمين بعلامة الانتماء والتعريف وهي الزي الرسمي، لكي ينتهي بذلك ولو من هذه الناحية فقط، التمييز والانقسام العريق بين المدني والعسكري في الشرطة. 
وهذا الأسلوب كما يعرف ذلك من لهم إلمام بنظام الوظيفة العمومية وتصنيف المعاهدات الجماعية يثير سؤالين مشتركين لكل تصنيف وظيفي وهما: 
أولاً: تحديد المهن ومعايير قابليتها للمقارنة والتعادل من حيث التأهيل. 
ثانياً: نظامها السلمي من حيث التنفيذ والتأطير والإدارة. 
وكل تصنيف مهني هو نتيجة لالتقاء هذين البعدين. وهو قائم إذن وفي أحسن الحالات، على تحليل ورصد لمستقبل الوظائف المحددة في أي مجال من المجالات. 
"الأقلمة": 
ترجع ورشة الأقلمة إلى الإصلاح المسمى "المنطقة" التي بدئ فيها عام 1989 بهدف جمع الأركان الثلاثة التي تتداخل صلاحياتها الإقليمية بشكل دقيق، تحت سلطة واحدة وهي: الشرطة الحضرية، والاستخبارات العامة وشرطة الجو والحدود. وقد توجت هذه العملية عام 1992 بإنشاء إدارة عامة للشرطة الإقليمية لها السلطة على الإدارات الثلاث لهذه الأركان، والتي كانت مستقلة من قبل. وقد اعتبرت هذه الخطوة كأهم إصلاح للبنى الشرطية منذ خمسين عاماً. وتهدف إلى شيئين: الحرص على التوحيد وجمع الوظائف الشرطية المبعثرة وقد تحدثنا عن هذا سابقاً. والثاني وهو أدق: معالجة ما بدأ ومنذ عدة سنوات كأنه نقطة الضعف في النشاط الشرطي: وهو الصعوبة البينة لاحتواء النمو المتزايد والمستمر منذ السبعينات للجنح المتعددة الشكل. ولم تكن هذه الجنح لفترة طويلة ملفتة للانتباه إذ لم تكن أضرارها الفردية كبيرة حتى لوحظ وبشكل متأخر ـ أن هذه الجنح الخفيفة هي التي كانت في النهاية تغذي الإحساس بعدم الأمن. ثم انتقل هذا الإحساس إلى اهتمام الدوائر السياسية بشكل سريع وأصبحت الجنح مشكلة حكومية، يعني مشكلة ذات طابع عام يجب على السلطة والشرطة البحث عن حلول لها. 
إن تشكيلات الشرطة المختلفة، ككل إدارة تغطي التراب الوطني، مفصلة حسب مختلف المستويات الإقليمية: وطنية، جهوية، "مقاطعية"، قروية وكل مستوى هو عادة مكيف مع دائرة اختصاصه الجغرافية. وقد أثبت التطور المستمر للجنوحية الخفيفة أن هذا التكيف غير سليم. 
وإذا عدنا إلى المهام الشرطية الثلاث الأساسية وإلى مرجعها الإقليمي نجد بدون صعوبة أن هناك تناسباً جيداً بين مهام حفظ النظام وطبيعة الاحتياط الوطنـي ـ غير المحصورة في موضع معين ـ للوحدات الخاصة(سي آر أس والدرك المتنقل). كما أن تنظيم الشرطة القضائية في أقطاب جهوية ومكاتب إقليمية يتفق جيداً مع بنية الجنوحية الكبيرة في شكل أقطاب وشبكات. ولدى النظرة الأولى ينسحب هذا الحكم أيضاً على جنوحية صغرى مترسخة محلياً وتوزيع الشرطة الحضرية إلى 476 دائرة (بعدد التجمعات السكانية). فليس الهيكل الشكلي للشرطة إذن هو محل الخلاف وإنما عملها في قدرتها على التكيف مع الميدان وتحديد السياسات المحلية وتحديد وسائلها وأهدافها بناء على ذلك. وقد أدى "تدويل" (ربط بالدولة) كل قوات الشرطة في فرنسا، والذي تم عام 1967 بتأميم شرطة باريس البلدية، إلى ربطها بالسلطة المركزية وحدها وقطع أي صلة عضوية ومؤسسية بين الشرطة والمدنية. 
فالخارطة الشرطية لم تواكب الحركة العمرانية السريعة، بحيث لم يكن توزيع الأعداد مناسباً لحركة السنان مما أدى إلى وجود أعداد لابأس بها من الشرطة في مدن نقص سكانها بينما لا تزال الضواحي الجديدة في انتظار مكتب شرطي مناسب. وهذه إشارة على الأقل إلى أن التكييف الديمغرافي لم يكن المعيار الأساسي لإدارة الأعداد مركزياً. 
ويؤدي الاكتتاب الوطني الموحد والإدارة الوطنية للأعداد والترقيات بعدد من الشرطيين إلى التصرف في حركتهم الخاصة على أساس إعادتهم إلى منطقتهم الأصلية بينما يوجد خلل بنيوي بين أماكن الاكتتاب وأماكن التوظيف. وهكذا فإن التجمعات الحضرية الكبرى حيث يكون عمل الشرطة أكثر كثافة فإننا نجد فيها في الغالب أعداداً من الشبان أقل تجربة وهمهم الأساسي أن يتركوا هذا المكان في أقرب فرصة. 
وأخيراً، فإن الإدارة المركزية للشرطة الوطنية تعمل بشكل عفوي ككل إدارة مركزية يعني أنها تعمل بواسطة الأنظمة والقوانين والتعميمات الوطنية، والتي لها المفعول نفسه في كل المصالح في كل مكان. وحتى فكرة الخصوصيات المحلية، والتكييف مع الواقع الميداني، والتعديل الضروري للعدد والوسائل بين "دونكرك" و"نيس"، و"نيي سيرسين" و"فول آن فيلين"، لا تزال غريبة عليها. وإذا اشتكى نائب محلي أورئيس مصلحة من عجز في عدد الشرطة بالمقارنة مع الحاجيات الخاصة لمدينة فإن الرد يكون عادة أن هذه الأعداد تناسب المعدل العام بالنسبة للسكان في عموم البلاد. وهذه الملامح كان لها أو مازال مزيتها وسبب وجودها. "فتدويل" الشرطة المحلية قد ساعد دون شك في وضع حد للعيوب العادية للشرطة البلدية: مثل الرشوة وغموض السلطة الشرطية وموظف الانتخابات. ولم تعق كثيراً الخدمة العامة الشرطية ما دامت أولويات هذه الأخيرة هي حفظ النظام العام ومكافحة الجريمة. وقد أبرز تصاعد الجنوحية الصغرى والوسطى نواقص هذا الأسلوب التنظيمي. لقد تمت تسوية مشكلة السياسات المناسبة تجاه الجنوحية الصغرى والوسطى وذلك بعد أن ظلت غامضة فترة من الزمن بسبب الجدل السقيم حول الدورين الخاصين بكل من الوقاية والردع. إنها مسألة تنسيق وشراكة بين كل الوكالات العمومية المركزية والمحلية المعنية فوق تراب محدد بدقة وله مميزاته الخاصة، وهو تراب يسكنه تجمع له خصوصياته المحددة وممثلوه الشرعيون. ولقد بدا مع ذلك وبشكل سريع أن طريقة القيادة والتسيير المركزية جداً للشرطة الحضرية لم تكن مناسبة لعملية التكييف مع الواقع المحلي، حيث أدت إلى النتيجة السلبية الطبيعية للمركزية المفرطة: تجريد المسؤولين المحليين من المسؤولية. 
وتهدف ورشة "الأقلمة" إلى معالجة هذا الوضع على مستوى البنى، بالتركيز على المقاطعات، وعلى مستوى التوجيهات، بسياسة "خطط الأمن المحلية" الحديثة جداً، مما قد يؤدي إلى التعاون بين المنتخين المحليين ومصالح الشرطة العمومية تحت إشراف والي المقاطعة. وليس من الأكيد أن المقاطعة هي المستوى الإقليمي المناسب لإعادة تشكيل وحدة المصالح الشرطية. ومهما يكن من أمر فإن من غير المؤكد أن يكون نفس التنظيم مناسباً بالدرجة نفسها في المقاطعات الخمس والتسعين في البلاد. ولكن ليس من السهل تغيير منطق الإدارة الفرنسية العريق بين يوم وليلة. 
وبالطريقة نفسها، فإن من المعقول جداً أن تأخذ عملية الانتقال من منطق الإدارة المركزية التي تصدر تعميماتها المتساوية الإلحاح إلى عموم التراب الوطني إلى ديناميكية حفظ الأمن المحلية، يعني التكيف مع الخصوصيات الميدانية وتحمل المسؤوليات المناسبة، من المعقول جداً أن تأخذ هذه العملية بعض الوقت. 
ورشة الشفافية: 
لدى النظرة الأولى وعند الحديث عن مشاكل رقابة العمل الشرطي، تبدو هذه الورشة منفصلة عن السابقة. وليس ذلك أكيداً حتى وإن لم تظهر الصلة بعد في المشاريع الإصلاحية. فالمشاريع الإصلاحية ليست جديدة ومسألة الرقابة على الشرطة العمومية مطروحة منذ عهد أفلاطون وقد أعطاها جوفنال صيغة أصولية: Quis Custodiet Ipsos Custodes (من يحرس الحراس؟). 
ويمكن أن نفترض أن هذا السؤال، وإن طرحه غير عارفين بالاختصاص، يزعج أيضاً الشرطيين في كل البلدان منذ جوفنال وأفلاطون. 
ويمكن أن نعيده إلى تاريخ أقرب تميز بإرادة جديدة للمجتمع أن لا يعتمد كلياً على الدولة. والهيئات المنشأة لكي تراقب بنفسها طريقة استغلال السلطات المخولة لها. وهكذا تم إقامة رقابة لدستورية القوانين جديرة ـ مبدئيا ـً بفضح كل نائب في عهد الجمهورية الثالثة وبشكل عام أنشئت مجموعة من الهيئات المستقلة أو السلطات العليا، مكلفة بمراقبة حسن استخدام السلطات الجديدة التي يستخدمها المجتمع الفرنسي لنفسه، سواء قدرات التقسيم التربيعي والمراقبة المتعلقة بالمعلوماتية (اللجنة الوطنية للمعلوماتية والحريات)، أو قدر التأثير الإعلامي (المجلس الأعلى للسمعيات البصرية) أو "سلطات على النوع" والتي يظهرها تقدم علم الأحياء (اللجنة الوطنية للأخلاق). 
كثير من الشرطيين وبعض المواطنين والسلطة نفسها توصلوا إلى الاعتقاد بأن رقابة واسعة تتطلب أحياناً تكتماً ضرورياً، مثل الأنشطة الشرطية، من الأفضل أن لا توكل كلياً إلى السلم السلطوي والوظيفة نفسها وقضاء تعتبر الشرطة مساعداً له بالضرورة. 
وقد برز هذا التوجه في صورتين: 
ـ أولاً: في صدور قانون آداب الشرطة عام 1986 الذي ربما كان من الأفضل لو أنه صدر بشكل مباشر عن المهنة نفسها وصودق عليه بالقانون بدل مرسوم من السلطة التنفيذية. 
ـ وبمشروع المجلس الأعلى للنشاط الشرطي المتوقع إعلانه مستقبلاً، وهو هيئة مكلفة أساسا بأن تؤكد وتثبت بأن الشرطة العمومية في هذا البلد، هي في كل زمان وفي كل تشكيلاتها، موجهة لخدمة الجميع، وليس فقط لخدمة الذين هي موكلة إليهم. 
وهذه هي على الأقل، وبالتذكير بعبارة المادة 12 من إعلان حقوق الإنسان والمعلقة في كل مصالح الشرطة، المهمة التي على المجلس إنجازها. 
وأضيف ختاماً أن وجود هيئة مستقلة بين السلطة والشرطة قد تشكل في زمن عدم الاطمئنان والتقلبات السياسية هذا، احتياطاً مفيداً لتفادي استخدام إحداهما للأخرى بشكل آلي جداً، وعودة "العصى" التي قد تنتج عن ذلك عند تغير الظرف السياسي. وهي بهذا المعنى بعد من أبعاد "الميهنة". 
خلاصة: 
يسمح هذا الاستعراض السريع لمختلف ورشات الإصلاح الشرطي بتلخيص حول نقطتين: 
أولاً: يمكن أن نلاحظ أن الشرطة الفرنسية تتغير وأنها في حركة في جميع نواحيها (البنى، العمل، الأولويات، العلاقة بالسلطة). وأنه إذا من الوهم المزدوج السعي إلى إرجاع هذا المجموع المركب المعقد والمتحرك إلى نموذج بسيط تميزه بعض الملامح "المتواطئة". 
ثانياً: يمكن أن نعود إلى الأبعاد الخمسة العاملة في الشرطة الفرنسية أو التي تعمل فيها الشرطة الفرنسية ونتساءل عن خصوصياتها. والجواب بين فيما يخص التطوير ومختلف نواحي "الميهنة": فقد أثرت في أشكال أخرى لاريب ولكن مستويات متقاربة، في الشرطة الانجلوساكسونية منذ نهاية الستينات. 
وكذلك فإن ما أشير إليه هنا بلفظ الشفافية قد أدى، في الخارج ومنذ زمن طويل إلى سلسلة طويلة من المبادرات لتمكين الجمهور من الاستعانة بشكل آكد بالنشاط الشرطي. وكذلك مكنت البحوث الأكثر استفاضة حول هيئات شرطية أقل جموحاً على العموم، من التقليل نسبياً من العتامة التقليدية للعمل الشرطي مما أسهم في إيجاد حوار عام أكثر انفتاحاً واطلاعاً. ولاشيء يثبت بأن الشرطة قد تضررت من ذلك. وعلى كل هذه المستويات فإن الشرطة الوطنية ربما تكون متخلفة عن هيئات شرطية في الخارج ولاشك أنها أكثر تقدماً من أخرى، ولكن هذا ليس فيه ما يعد نابعاً من خصوصية فرنسية. 
ويبقى موضوع "الأقلمة"، ولاشك أنه هو المتميز. فالبنى الإقليمية والبلدية للشرطة في إنجلترا وكندا وألمانيا وبلجيكا لم تسلم في هذه الدول ـ في مجموع قواتها العمومية أو في بعض تشكيلاتها ـ من التشرط "العالي" (نسبة إلى الشرطة) (High Policing) والمفترض أنه اختراع وتقليد فرنسيان والذي يمكن ترجمته هنا بشكل أفضل بأنه مجموع تدابير الأمن السفلى (Procedes de Basse Police وبشكل أعم فإن هذه البنى لم تمنع من مراحل تسييس حزبية لقوات الشرطة أو بعض قطاعاتها. ولا أعتقد أنه يمكن أن نؤكد جدية، من هذه الناحية، أن الشرطة الفرنسية متميزة. 
وإنما يمكن أن نقول إن التقليد المركزي الفرنسي تميز على مستوى آخر، وهو مستوى العلاقة بالواقع، بالأرض، مستوى علاقة عضوية يبين مصلحة عمومية والسكان. لقد تم تمطيط هذه العلاقة إلى درجة تهدد جدياً أحد أهم شروط الفعالية الشرطية، وهي نوعية علاقاتها ـ ليس مع الرأي العام في التجريد الكامل الذي تصنعه منها الاستطلاعات ـ ولكن مع السكان أي مع مجموعات معينة ومحددة المكان. وفي هذا الطريق يبدو أنه قد أصبح من الشائع أن الموازن المركزي الفرنسي قد ذهب بعيداً في مسعاه وأنه قد أصبح ضرورياً إعادة ربط علاقة أكثر استقراراً وأوثق بين الشرطة والمدينة مع العلم أن المسألة متصلة بالمسؤولية أكثر منها بالنصوص والنظم القانونية. 
وبناء على هذه المكانة وهذا التأثير المهمين والمعترف بهما للديناميكية وللغايات المجتمعية بالنسبة إلى الديناميكية والغايات السياسية (رجوعاً إلى أبعاد تصنيف لوييه ديل بيل)، يمكن توقع نتيجتين: 
أولاً: إعادة موازنة مهام الشرطة بتخفيف الثقل الزائد أو الأولوية المطلقة والكلية المعطاة للنظام العام. 
ـ ثم حث عملي على توجه أكثر انفتاحاً أو أقل حزبية لديناميكية مهنية سيكون من عدم المفيد حتماً عدم إعطائها قدرها. ولابد إذن أن نعترف لها بثقلها التام، والذي هو مشروع ولامناص منه، وذلك بشرط السماح لها أن تقيم مشروعيتها على أساس نوع الخدمة العامة المقدمة للمجتمع وترقية الهيئة والرجوع كلياً إلى الدولة. 
ومن هنا، فإن ما تجتهد عليه الشرطة الفرنسية في مختلف ورشاتها الإصلاحية، ربما يكون ـ ولو كان بشكل أوضح لربما كان أفضل ـ الطرق والوسائل، أو هو الانتقال من النموذج السلطوي إلى النموذج الجماعي أو على الأقل البحث عن التوازن بين موارد فعالية النموذج الأول وموارد شرعية الثاني.
المصدر
http://www.adpolice.gov.ae/ar/articles/33.aspx

----------


## حمد القعيد

بالتوفيق شاء الله تعالي
بالتوفيق شاء الله تعالي

----------


## نيار

قوانين صعبة بالفعل عند مقارنتها ببلدلننا العربية. شكرا على المشاركة الطيبة.

----------

